# VAG Magnetic Torch Flashlight



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone have one of these in their NA Tiguan?

https://www.skoda-parts.com/spare-part/3t0947417b9b9-magnetic-torch-flashlight-skoda-26487.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't expect a Volkswagen to ship with a Skoda part. Therefore I would be very surprised if one showed up in a North American Tiguan. Do you have reason to expect otherwise?

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s the same part number as the VW model, just curious if anyone bought one and installed in the cubby that’s present in the trunk on the right hand side near the release. Gives more light in the trunk and its removable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s the same part number as the VW model, just curious if anyone bought one and installed in the cubby that’s present in the trunk on the right hand side near the release. Gives more light in the trunk and its removable.


Is there something in that cubby that a magnet will stick to? If not it would probably fall out every time you hit a bump. Let us know how it fits, if you get one.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Need to see if the cubby has the magnetic chargers or is it an easy swap with the part that ships. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Go to 3:02

https://youtu.be/zbasq890k58


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Go to 3:02
> 
> https://youtu.be/zbasq890k58


Looks cool, but there is a lot of stuff in that video that we don't get here, like the TDI option and the Euro trailer hitch. I would also gladly pay for one of those "AllSpace" badges. I'm not holding my breath. Let us know if you find a source for the parts.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

There’s a blank in the spot, question is are the connectors present back there for the charging base insert that comes with the magnetic torch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Good news is that it appears to be a removable plug so the whole piece of trim wouldn’t have to be changed. I’ll pop the plug out later to see, though I’m gonna bet on no wires. 

Anyone with access to ETKA for ROW?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re probably right, but **** VW still installed LED bars in the pano on a 2019. So 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

type17volkswagen said:


> Good news is that it appears to be a removable plug so the whole piece of trim wouldn’t have to be changed. I’ll pop the plug out later to see, though I’m gonna bet on no wires.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just checked my NOR SEL-P. No wiring there for any sort. The only think I can find by fishing around in there with my fingers is the cable for the seatback release. It's _possible_ the harness connector is secured somewhere close to where it forks from the rear wiring but I'm not in the mood to start removing more trim panels right now.

BTW: The cap/plug comes off from the rearward portion, the hinge is on the fore side, there's a little clip you can press in on the rear edge and two milder non-moving clips at the top and bottom edges.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gerardrjj said:


> I just checked my NOR SEL-P. No wiring there for any sort. The only think I can find by fishing around in there with my fingers is the cable for the seatback release. It's _possible_ the harness connector is secured somewhere close to where it forks from the rear wiring but I'm not in the mood to start removing more trim panels right now.
> 
> BTW: The cap/plug comes off from the rearward portion, the hinge is on the fore side, there's a little clip you can press in on the rear edge and two milder non-moving clips at the top and bottom edges.


Thanks for checking it out. Sometimes wish we got these little things. Funny I saw a post on another site people complain we have “fake” dual exhaust tips to make the car look clean and that we get more stuff here with NA models. Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Here are some pics I took. I don't see any pre-wiring, though I do see a harness. I think it's a tail light harness so if you tapped into it the extra draw would trip the protection.



















I agree the light back there, even after upgrading to LED on the lamp, is poor. It would be good to have a light on the other side. 

Here's what I'm thinking: tap into the existing lamp harness, run it across to the other side and use the blank to cut out a space for a new LED lamp. That blank should be cheap enough it wouldn't hurt to cut it up. Also, if both lamps are upgraded to LED then the draw shouldn't be excessive.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Oh I'm following this one. Would love a secondary light back there, this would be the perfect spot.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

The part numbers for the flash light appear under US market in VW parts manual but does look like you cant actually buy them. PNs are
3T0 947 509 or A holder
3T0 947 417 C or E flashlight 


However this got me thinking about "factory look solution":

Make hole into both left and right covers and install VW footwell lights like this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2Pc...expid=093d283f-fdfd-4f02-a354-3a84376c27f7-14

Buy following connectors to make a nice adapter which will connect to existing trunk light:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...lgo_pvid=82092f2e-711e-4939-aeef-4d4762e36b69

(Optional) replace incandescent light bulbs with nice white led for better look and more light

Sounds like a good idea in my head  Am I missing something, any concerns?


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

OEMplusCC said:


> The part numbers for the flash light appear under US market in VW parts manual but does look like you cant actually buy them. PNs are
> 3T0 947 509 or A holder
> 3T0 947 417 C or E flashlight
> 
> ...


 I think it's a good idea. Rig it up and show us how. One thing I'm wondering... Would the footwell lights give max light? Maybe the trunk light with an LED would give more than a footwell. I'm thinking they're larger and would have more LEDs inside.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

type17volkswagen said:


> I think it's a good idea. Rig it up and show us how. One thing I'm wondering... Would the footwell lights give max light? Maybe the trunk light with an LED would give more than a footwell. I'm thinking they're larger and would have more LEDs inside.


The two covers are not same, one is longer and another is taller. Based on my measurements, the light can be max 5.6cm long and 4cm wide. There is not much room so led is definitely way to go to get the most lumens.


----------



## Tiguanian (2 mo ago)

Why don't you guys just plug this in the trunk outlet. 7l6947175a01c


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Holy time machine batman...


----------

